# Transferring From One Private Medical College To Another - Pakistan



## Helpme (Jul 19, 2014)

I am an A-level student who had an equivalence of 901 in her IBCC certificate and an ETA score of 320. I applied to colleges in Abbottobad and failed to get into Ayub Medical College so I joined Women Medical College. Though this medical college isn't the worst, I don't think it is the best for me. I wish to transfer to another Medical College, private is not a problem. What are my options?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Government to private- you cant transfer.

Govt to Govt you can but its very hard.
Private to private is possible with contacts.


----------



## Helpme (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't mind private to private but is there an actual procedure to this?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

is your college private or govt? if its govt you cant transfer to private. you don't have a choice.


----------



## Helpme (Jul 19, 2014)

It is private.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

go to the principal of the college you want to transfer to. Provide your results and use contacts to convince him to accept you into the college. You must have reasons for your transfer. Once he agrees initiate the process as per PMDC guidelines. Both principals, your current college and the college you want to transfer to must be willing to accept the transition. First talk to the principal of the college you want to go to. Once he agrees talk to your own principal. Then everything else is paper formality.


----------

